# Local Staging



## alexondrums (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm going to be running a wordpress blog soon, and wondered if theres a way of setting up a 'local staging' versions of the site? I'd like this to be an exact copy of the live website, and be able to publish from local staging, to live.

Furthermore, I'd like to be able to do much the same, but with handwritten websites - so just xhtml/css and all the content that goes with it – probably running through xampp as local staging, and then be able to publish to live (the same hostspace as the wordpress site, but different directory)

Lastly, how do I set up a 'proxy' to point at a place on my hard drive? i.e, if I type: 'mywebsite', in the browser, it goes to a folder on my hard drive.

Hope this makes sense?


----------

